# Zdravlje > Sve o pelenama i korištenju istih >  Kralj svih popišanaca

## Joe

Dakle, moj Nikola je noćas oborio sve rekorde. U pola tri u noći dok sam ga dojila, skužila sam da je mokar. Presvukla sam ga da bih otkrila da je njegova noćna kombinacija (Kamaris i 2 tetre) potpuno natopljena!!!! :shock: 
Dobio je još jednu, i ta je izdržala do jutra, bila je mokra samo do pola. 
I šta da ja sad radim? Nije tako svaku noć, ali fakat se ne mogu dosjetiti pamučne kombinacije koja bi više upijala, a ne bih ga presvlaćila po noći jer se razbudi pa mu treba dosta da opet zaspe.
Molim ideje, ili da pređem na moltexice po noći? Help!

----------


## Dia

http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=30150

evo tu ima o tome
ne znam zasto me spopalo davanje linkova ovih dana

----------


## Joe

Hvala od lijenčine koja je mogla i sama potražiti  :Kiss:

----------


## cekana

Joe, koje zaštitne imate? (opet ja   :Grin:  )

----------


## Joe

Evo već dvije noći koristimo kamaris pelenu sa TRI tetre (jesmo rekorderi?) i kamarisovim zaštitnim pull-up za 2 godine (nije bilo za 1 godinu za kupiti, ako netko ima a ne trebaju mu- ne na čičak, predbilježujem se!) i ujutro su bile natopljene ali nisu procurile. A cica cijelu noć.

----------


## Anita-AZ

I moj je krenuo u kategoriju kraljeva...

Sve procuri... ujutro je mokar toootalno! 

Ali ako je noc normalna, gdje ne visi na cici, onda je super.... inace... uzzzzas!

----------


## Zorana

Cure, za nocne pelene ja stvarno preporucujem nesto tipa popolini twosize od neizbijeljenog frotira. Ili bilo sta drugo od neizbijeljenog frotira. (twosize su s drukerima) Taj materijal mi je definitivno rekorder po moci upijanja.

----------


## Tiwi

Ja znam samo da smo se mi d sinoć u 20,00 do jutros u 8,00 3 x presvukli, pelen u ulošci i tetre i sve je bilo mooookroooo!!!   :Laughing:  

A kaj kad mali piiiiškiiiiiiiiii . Bumo se prematali.

----------


## Paula

A ja mislila kako je meni teško   :Grin:

----------


## cekana

> Cure, za nocne pelene ja stvarno preporucujem nesto tipa popolini twosize od neizbijeljenog frotira. Ili bilo sta drugo od neizbijeljenog frotira. (twosize su s drukerima) Taj materijal mi je definitivno rekorder po moci upijanja.


I meni, i meni  :D ali je pelena "skupa" pa neke cure bježe od nje  :/

----------


## Joe

Evo mi momentalno duramo sa kamarisom i 3 tetre.... valjda će potrajati...  :Smile:

----------


## Dia

ja za noc imam zeleni racman + njihov ulozak i stvarno je fenomenalna
istina da su malo skuplje al se isplati

----------

